# Di Guoyong Liang Style Baguazhang



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2011)

Part 1


Part 2


Part 3


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2011)

I think he said his teacher is Li Zi Ming. Li Zi Ming wrote a book on Liang Bagua http://www.amazon.com/Liang-Zhen-Ei...03/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1323175331&sr=8-14
It is a very good book I lost my copy. Zhang QuanLiang made a series on Liang Baguazhang. In one of his DVD's he goes over the difference between Liang Bagua and other styles.

http://www.amazon.com/Liang-Style-B...TW/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1323175331&sr=8-11
It is a 10 DVD set and I think Plumpub was selling it for $100. I think now you can find all of it on various websites which is great because Liang Bagua was not very well known.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2011)

His Bagua teacher was Li Ziming and Li Ziming also taught Zhang Quan Liang. I have a couple of Zhang Quan Liang DVDs and they are not bad


----------



## oaktree (Dec 6, 2011)

I did not know or forgot Zhang Quan Liang learned from Li Zi Ming. I know on one of the videos the two man set he mentions it comes from Li Zi Ming so I think Li Zi Ming created that two man set. Which Videos do you have?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 6, 2011)

I have Eight Door Conditioning and I can't remember if the other DVD is "Fundamentals" or "Bagua Footwork". I think it may be Bagua footwork but I will have to check when I get home to be sure


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 7, 2011)

OK I checked I have "Eight Door Conditioning" and "Fundamentals"


----------



## oaktree (Dec 8, 2011)

The 8 door conditioning was the second video I watched the first being the eight old palm set.  The Fundmental one is good too. The thing that always sticks out from the conditioning video is the shaking the palms I think he says make them fly like Butterflies or something.
  I think the videos are excellent and would help any person in Baguazhang. I think they may be difficult for someone to learn directly from them but I like them.
I have a Chen Xiao Wang video and the back ground keeps changing every 2 minutes so 1 minute he is on a beach then he is on a mountain top lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2011)

I would not recommend anyone learn Bagua from a video. 

I got the 8 door conditioning when I was in Beijing since the guy I was learning Xingyiquan with at the time also taught Bagua and was trying to convince me to come to his Bagua class, it was I believe he taught Cheng style. However my limited Bagua background was in Yin style 8 palm and the other form my teacher taught me he called Dong Hai Chuan style...which of course does not exist, but after a bit of research I discovered it looked a lot like Liang style so I bought the DVD. I bought the Fundamentals recently as a refresher to what I had learned when I found myself once again walking the circle. However that stopped in favor of....now I know this will come as a shock..... Xingyiquan stepping and all its variations :EG:.

But back to the Zhang Quan Liang DVDs, I rather like them


----------

